# rollfast ?



## pedal alley (Feb 4, 2008)

can anyone tell me what this bike is ?
the headbadge is gone. my guess is
 rollfast. but, i don't know. 
 it sure looks crappy. but rides nice.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah I think you got it right. But Im pretty sure its a heavy weight not a middle weight.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 5, 2008)

i was thinking it was probaly a balloon tire bike.
guess i need to put some 2.125 tires on it. huh ?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 5, 2008)

yah you can that would make the bike even look better


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 5, 2008)

*It Sure Is*

A Rollfast... Well atleast the crank and sprocket. The Chain guard looks like a Cleaveland Welding Co.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 6, 2008)

I just sold a very similar rollfast bike on ebay... It's much more likely that is a skiptooth and it has a different chainguard. But with anything this old you have to wonder the number of different things that could have been done to it.  I truly don't know much about light or middle weights... But I'm sure someone here does. Good luck


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2008)

looks like a sears to me flight liner prob


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 6, 2008)

*pantina*

i think i will put the skiptooth under it .
 it has that patina look . 
  someone may want
 to paint it  someday.


----------

